# What Do You Think of this Doe's Udder?



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

This pic was taken in early May, with only 7 hours of milk. Unfortunately I did not have time to let her fill up that day but trust me it is SO impressive when filled.  I was kind of so-so on this doe until she freshened with an incredible udder. Wish she was more friendly. . . . lemme know what you think!  I'm pretty happy with everything about it but am also open to any comments.

Oh, the reason it's a little lop-sided is because her kids were still w/ her, otherwise it's even. She has tons of milk too and her orifices are nice and big. If she were friendlier I would definitely keep her in milk.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice udder for a nigi  I'd like to see more height to the escutcheon, the width is pretty good, teat placement is great, so is her medial. Her fore udder is also very nice, and it extends nicely onto her belly, I've never heard it called a barrel :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well barrel is the area it is blending into.

As to her udder when filled more she may have a higher rear attachment but that is what I see needs work.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, when her udder is filled her rear udder has much more height and looks a lot better.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ooooooo Ahhhhhhhh......I love it!!! Needing a bit more rear height but I'm sure she's impressive when filled!! And even if she isn't "friendly" she would definately be worth training to the stand. :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very nice looking udder. I think she could use a bit wider rear udder attachment, but she has a very nice shape and medial ligament. Was she a first freshener? Nice udder! Something definitely to be excited about!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments! I'm proud of her! This is her second freshening (her last kidding was in spring '06 w/ a single buck). From what I remember about her udder, when full her rear udder seemed perfect, high and very wide. She filled up after her kids left and her udder was just huge! (She has very dairy skin too, so it's not just "meat"). Of course, my camera was not working that day, so no filled photo.  She is bred back for a November kidding, so I will take a better one then. Here's a photo of her taken just the other day. She is not clipped, just a pasture pic.


----------

